# Multiple tank stand (industrial shelving?)



## Shadar (Jan 30, 2017)

Featherstone said:


> Hey guys, throwing around the idea of getting a 40gal and stacking three 15gal above it next time PETCO runs their $1 gallon sale. Live in an apartment, so space is an issue.... so stacking the tanks!
> 
> I've seen a couple fish rooms and hobbyists online use and refer to industrial shelving (say from Home Depot or Lowes) and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations? You think it'll hold a 40gal on one shelf and 3x15gals on a top shelf?
> 
> ...


Most of the shelving at hardware stores will list both the per-shelf and total capacity on the packaging. I think the steel shelves I got at Home Depot are something like 600lbs per shelf.


----------



## Featherstone (Mar 9, 2014)

Do you wrap yours in anything for asthetics?


----------



## Shadar (Jan 30, 2017)

Featherstone said:


> Do you wrap yours in anything for asthetics?


Mine are used for storage, not fish tanks, so they're wrapped in a closet and a garage to keep them out of sight. If I were putting tanks on them, I would definitely want to put some kind of wrapping on them to make them look nicer.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Also worth mentioning is that some industrial shelving racks like this one hold a lot of weight, but have particle board shelves. If you find a 'good deal' on one, also factor in the cost of replacing the particle board with wood. Particle board isn't as strong after it gets wet


----------



## Featherstone (Mar 9, 2014)

I think I could probably replace with wood easy enough. Would it be an issue that to fit both tank sizes that the edge of the 40gallon will not be resting on the edge of the shelving? The 40gal is 18.3" width, shelving unit I'm looking at (in order to fit the 15gal's length ways) is 24" width.

Sizes:
1x 40gal (Dimensions: 36.2" x 18.3" x 17") - $40
3x 15gal (Dimensions: 24.3" x 12.5" x 12.8") - $15each, $45 total
Tank Stand: Edsal UR245AZ-BLK Steel Storage Rack, 5 Adjustable Shelves, 4000 lb. Capacity, 72" Height x 48" Width x 24" Depth, Black - $80


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I wouldn't think it's an issue as long as the wood was thick enough. I have made 2x4 racks, but have no personal experience with setting up industrial shelves for aquariums. I just know particle board and water don't mix.

A forum search will bring up how others have done theirs and may help you troubleshoot before your purchase. Here's a few threads brought up by forum searching 'industrial shelving' and there's plenty more as well.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/781970-edsal-shelfing-stand.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/200899-steel-rack-stand.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/102464-would-wire-shelving-unit-strong-enough.html

Some repeated tips I see are: replace particle board, anchor to the wall, and Gorilla Racks are good. Plus I'm sure folks with industrial shelving racks will chime in and share their experiences


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Think you need to consider bowing. May hold the weight but may bow.
Would prefer this type anyways 600# dist. Weight capacity
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/regency-18-x-36-nsf-chrome-wire-shelf/460EC1836.html


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

First and foremost apartments are different then houses since you more than likely have people under you. second you need to check with your apartment management if they allow fish tanks. Some leases won't allow them over a certain size or at all and you could be responsible for all damages. Better to get approval then have a failure and be on the hook for thousands of dollars. Third I would make sure you have insurance. I was involved in an incident exactly like I described about 25yrs ago. I did not have insurance. But thankfully for me it was not my tank, it was my neighbors upstairs and I didn't have any damage to my property but the ceiling in my apt. needed replaced and a portion of the wall. I'm' not certain if it came out of insurance or if he had to pay out of pocket but just some food for thought.

Dan


----------



## Special_K (Oct 21, 2016)

From my experience using racks:

1. Do not use wire shelving. They will bow, or you have to add center support to take care of that.

2. The pressure of 90 gallons of water (about 1000lbs) on 4 tiny feet will be extremely high. I only used rack like this for my basement on cement slabs. Not sure how wood floor will be able to take that kind of pressure.

3.Lowes used to have a perfect shelving unit for 40B which does not require any board. But looks like it's discontinued. Link of the article here:


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

Does Petco even offer a 15g in their dollar sale. IICR they offer 10,20,20L,29,40b,55 &75* at select stores


----------



## Special_K (Oct 21, 2016)

Carpathian said:


> Does Petco even offer a 15g in their dollar sale. IICR they offer 10,20,20L,29,40b,55 &75* at select stores


Good question! I remember looking for 15G in the sale but did not find any. Ended up getting 20Ls. And, our local Petco does not offer 75G. what a shame.


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

Special_K said:


> Good question! I remember looking for 15G in the sale but did not find any. Ended up getting 20Ls. And, our local Petco does not offer 75G. what a shame.


Normally my local Petco doesn't stock 75s so I grabbed one from a store about 20 miles, called the 4 stores I have around me and only one had 2 tanks. A week after buying one my local pet store received two and then another two a couple weeks later. If you're out to get a 75 I would suggest trying anyways because they seem to come in and go out just as quick. Back on topic I really don't think they offer 15s for a $1/g best of luck.


----------

